# [VN] Vietnam | road infrastructure • đường bộ Việt Nam



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

> i Like the greenery on this photo
> http://img323.imageshack.us/img323/8772/35ou.jpg


Hai Van pass tunnel, the longest one in Vietnam. Actually some highways in Vietnam have very nice greenery decoration.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Vietnam 1.5 billion dollar tollway to link Hanoi with seaport *

HANOI, Jan 10, 2008 (AFP) - Vietnam will build a 1.5-billion-dollar highway from the capital Hanoi to the northern port of Haiphong, adding a vital link to a transport corridor with southern China, a media report said Thursday. 

Work is due to start in May for the 105.5 kilometre (65.5 mile) six-lane tollway set to be completed by 2011, the Tien Phong (Pioneer) newspaper said. 

The state-owned Vietnam Infrastructure Development and Financial Investment Corp will build the road link, which will displace some 7,700 residents, according to a company official quoted in the report. 

Communist Vietnam, which saw 8.5 percent economic growth last year, is building new infrastructure to ease bottlenecks and better integrate its transport system with China and its Southeast Asian neighbours. 

The Asian Development Bank (ADB) in December approved its largest ever single-project loan, worth 1.1 billion dollars, for a four-lane highway that will cut travel times between Hanoi and Kunming in southern China. 

The highway, to be completed by 2012, will link the factories and farms of China's Yunnan province with Hanoi and Haiphong and is expected to boost two-way trade and economic development in northern Vietnam. 

The ADB on Thursday also announced a regional loan of 165 million dollars, co-financed by Australia and South Korea, to improve highways, bridges and border facilities linking Vietnam and Cambodia.


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

For those who says Vietnam has no traffic jam:









Now if you're planning to visit Vietnam, don't be hindered as this would happen only once a day at 5-6pm at certain places. 

And yes, Vietnam roads are pretty bad and it has almost no expressway, but you can enjoy a (bumpy) ride by 100km/h on those roads shown above.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

> *ADB gives Vietnam biggest ever loan*
> 
> The Asian Development Bank has pledged its largest ever single loan to Vietnam. The $1.1 billion will be used to build the 244km highway from Ha Noi city airport to Lao Cai on the Chinese border. This corridor is currently operating at saturation levels in many areas. Its construction will cut some journey times from 7-10 hours down to just three hours when the tolled expressway opens in 2012. Vietnam Expressway Corporation will oversee management of implementation of the project.


I guess this will be part of the Hanoi - Kunming connection.


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

:nuts::nuts::nuts:
the one really scary !!! how could it be??? to be honest, i never ever face something like this.... the traffic flow is bad.

Vietnamese cities need to construct more city expressway providing its safe enough for motorbikes.


----------



## dcdgbd (Aug 23, 2007)

It is almost "impossible" to build urban expressways in Vietnam. The densities of the cities are very high and property price is extremely high making compensation for site clearance a very heavy burden, given the current stage of development in Vietnam. (Downtown Hanoi, 1 meter square of land may cost as much as US$30,000.) I can only imagine they build ring expressways around the cities.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Chriszwolle said:


> I guess this will be part of the Hanoi - Kunming connection.


That's great news. I wonder how many of the cars on this road that will be Vietnamese, since pretty much all road vehicles in Vietnam are either motobikes or trucks.


----------



## dcdgbd (Aug 23, 2007)

This is a new stretch of expressway from Hanoi to Bac Ninh. Sorry that the picture is very small


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

Let's say pretty recent rather than new.

Also, are there any plans to make real expressways around Hanoi? Current "expressways" are mostly ending directly into Hanoi confusing street systems, most of them don't even have controlled access everywhere. Any plans for expressway ring?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

^^ I think this is the problem in a lot of Asian cities. They feature some expressway-grade roads, though they do not form a clear separate system from the ordinary roads and streets.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

dcdgbd said:


> (Downtown Hanoi, 1 meter square of land may cost as much as US$30,000.)


30,000 my ass.


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

Chriszwolle said:


> ^^ I think this is the problem in a lot of Asian cities. They feature some expressway-grade roads, though they do not form a clear separate system from the ordinary roads and streets.


Asian cities?Don't you think it's a bit confusing?Please use southeast asian cities,south asian cities etc instead.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

What is wrong with "Asian Cities". Because my comment doesn't only apply to Vietnam or Indonesia, but also to Japan, South Korea, China etc.


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

Verso said:


> 30,000 my ass.


Why not?


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Cuz it sounds way too much for Vietnam.


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

Chriszwolle said:


> What is wrong with "Asian Cities". Because my comment doesn't only apply to Vietnam or Indonesia, but also to Japan, South Korea, China etc.


China alone is like a continent.It doesnt make any sense if you only know one Chinese city has the same situation while infact most don't.


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

Verso said:


> Cuz it sounds way too much for Vietnam.


When you see Hanoi or Saigon live, you won't be so sure about that.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

I know most Asian cities (and more so capitals) are completely different than the countryside, but still, 30,000 $ sounds very much, would be nice to see some proof.


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

That's price for construction parcel, not for a finished office/residential space. Considering prices elsewhere in the world, it is not very expensive, but still not cheap. Of course, this is probably valid only for certain small areas.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

> *Vietnam funds expressway*
> 
> Vietnam Infrastructure Development and Finance Investment Company, which was established in late November 2007, has set about the task of raising US$1.5 billion to build the planned Hanoi to Hai Phong Expressway. The company, which is a consortium of domestic banks and construction companies, will undertake the project as a BOT. Work on the road, which will link the national capital with its major northern port, is scheduled to commence in May. It will be the first expressway in Vietname entirely financed by domestic investors. The road will be 105.5km long and have six interchanges with other highways. It will encompass nine major bridges, 21 medium bridges and 22 over passes. Designed for speeds of 120km/h, it is slated to open in 2010. The concession is for 25 years and all investment will be recouped through the levying of tolls on users. It is estimated that Vietnam needs 6,000km of expressway to enable industrialisation and modernisation of the country to continue.


6000km is quite a lot, though there are only long distances in the north-south direction of the country.


----------



## AsianDragons (Jan 8, 2010)

KoolKool said:


> *Can Tho brigde - the longest bridge in Southeast Asia*


Didn't this bridge collapse once and had to be rebuilt


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

^^ True.
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/20986875/


----------



## ArkinMourad (Aug 28, 2009)

KoolKool said:


> *Can Tho bridge - the longest bridge in Southeast Asia*


 I don't mean to be bad , but the longest bridge in Asean? how long is this ? if you mean span bridge on the river it can't be longest I check it on the wiki is only 2.75 kilometres 


what about 

Penang Bridge in Malaysia is 13 km ?

Mawlamyaing Bridge in Maynmar is about 7 km ?

Candaba Viaduct in The Phlipines is about 6 km ?


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

ArkinMourad said:


> I don't mean to be bad , but the longest bridge in Asean? how long is this ? if you mean span bridge on the river it can't be longest I check it on the wiki is only 2.75 kilometres
> 
> 
> what about
> ...


This is the true, it has 15.75 km long not 2.75km!
You can go to our forum, question some member, ok!
Data in Wiki is old, need update!


----------



## CFA_CPA (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi guys, 

Regarding the scale of Cantho Bridge, here is something for your reference: http://www.asianlii.org/vn/legis/laws/aiitpfcoctbonh1858/

Cheers!


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

Can tho brigde is huge, long and has a beautful model design


----------



## ArkinMourad (Aug 28, 2009)

KoolKool said:


> This is the true, it has 15.75 km long not 2.75km!
> You can go to our forum, question some member, ok!
> Data in Wiki is old, need update!


the data is aldready update . it show 2.75km because it the part of real bridge on the water not include the road on the ground 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bridge


people may have different point of view about '' bridge'' is that bridge have have 15 km in the river ? is Makong river wide 15 km ? or that bridge across 20 rivers :lol: 

let check the links again even the link people just showing in here the bridge is only 2.75 km is the part of bridge in the water and 12.63km is just the part of road most part of it touch the ground u know what I mean , it doesn't call bridge that just normal road .


if that bridge is just have part of it stand above the water some part touch the ground or some part up in the air it may call total length , ok if you were right it long 15 kg .... that still not the longest one in south east Asia .South East Asia have much Longer bridge than that .

*Bangna expressway * use to be the world longest bridge in the type of elevate way and it in the South East Asia but not in Vietnam yet ,(now that China have the longer one ) the bridge across the river road village etc and it up in the air don't touch the ground almost 60 km now. it incluidng the part of Bangna bridge which touch the ground it would be longer than 60km .


yeah I do check information already and well done also .not only from wiki there are so many site tell the same , you may think that it 15 km but the part of the bridge on the river can't be that long even across 10 river , 

what about you people , did you check information before saying ''hey this is the longest bridge '' common people.

http://www.pci.org/view_file.cfm?file=JL-00-JANUARY-FEBRUARY-5.pdf
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bang_Na_Expressway
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_longest_bridges_in_the_world




> 1. Construction location: The bridge will span Hau river in the area of Vinh Long and Can Tho provinces, about 3.2 km downstream from the existing barge ferry.
> 
> 2. The project scope: including the Can Tho bridge, the access road linking the two bridge ends with National Highway 1A (the starting point will be at about Km 2061 on National Highway 1A in the area of Binh Minh district, Vinh Long province; the ending point at about Km 2077 on National Highway 1A in the area of Chau Thanh district, Can Tho province).
> 
> ...


http://www.asianlii.org/vn/legis/laws/aiitpfcoctbonh1858/


----------



## kimlong (Nov 22, 2009)

Cần Thơ Bridge is a cable-stayed bridge currently under construction over the Hậu (Bassac) River, the largest distributary of the Mekong River, in the city of Cần Thơ in southern Vietnam. The bridge is expected to be 2.75 kilometres long (1.68 miles). It will have a 6-lane carriageway measuring 23 metres (76 feet) in width, with 4 lanes for traffic and two pedestrian lanes. It is expected to have a clearance of 39 metres (128 feet), which will allow large ships to pass underneath the bridge.

When the bridge is completed, it will be *the longest main span cable-stayed bridge* in Southeast Asia. The cost of construction is estimated to be 4.84 trillion Vietnamese đồng (approximately 342.6 million U.S. dollars), making it the most expensive bridge in Vietnam.


----------



## ArkinMourad (Aug 28, 2009)

kimlong said:


> Cần Thơ Bridge is a cable-stayed bridge currently under construction over the Hậu (Bassac) River, the largest distributary of the Mekong River, in the city of Cần Thơ in southern Vietnam. The bridge is expected to be 2.75 kilometres long (1.68 miles). It will have a 6-lane carriageway measuring 23 metres (76 feet) in width, with 4 lanes for traffic and two pedestrian lanes. It is expected to have a clearance of 39 metres (128 feet), which will allow large ships to pass underneath the bridge.
> 
> When the bridge is completed, it will be *the longest main span cable-stayed bridge* in Southeast Asia. The cost of construction is estimated to be 4.84 trillion Vietnamese đồng (approximately 342.6 million U.S. dollars), making it the most expensive bridge in Vietnam.


OK better info, anyway after that bridge finish it still not the only one there are have another 2 bridges in ASEAN with same size of Longest span length 

the one is already complete since 2006 in Bangkok , Thailand 
and another one is building in Kota Tinggi, Johor, Malaysia 



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_cable-stayed_bridges


----------



## Thai01 (Jul 19, 2009)

AsianDragons said:


> Didn't this bridge collapse once and had to be rebuilt


look like the one in bangkok :lol:


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

Can Tho Bridge is completed, but still need some fixes before allow traffic cross in!


----------



## ArkinMourad (Aug 28, 2009)

Thai01 said:


> look like the one in bangkok :lol:


it look all the same for the type of cable-stayed bridge no matter where in the world , Vietnam already have one bridge which shorter than Cần Thơ Bridge only a bit .


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

*Ha Noi*


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## phamduysc (Jul 26, 2007)

keber said:


> Never seen yellow road markings in Vietnam and I've traveled it from south to north. Above pictures may not all be from Vietnam.
> 
> Also, I've not seen single expressway in Vietnam, that would fully comply to western standards. There is too much mixing of fast and slow traffic. But country is developing and fascinating project are planned or already realized. Because ... what will happen, when Vietnamese people will start to change motorcycles for cars? I've experienced rushhour in Saigon, and believe me, this is something amazing to experience. :nuts:


The yellow markes is Ho Chi Minh National Road, It's go along Vietnam from Pac Bo to Camau ( along HCM's journey). We have some Expressway now, after few year. I think we'll change faster than u all expect


----------



## phamduysc (Jul 26, 2007)

Not far from downtown of Dalat - Vietnam


----------



## LamDai (Oct 17, 2008)

East West Highway


----------



## phamduysc (Jul 26, 2007)

Great video, Lamdai


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

*Thang Long Freeway* - _Hanoi_

















*From panoramio.com - Author vutuantv*


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Do they allow motorcycles and mopeds on these elevated roads? I’ve seen videos by ADV China on Youtube that shows Vietnamese traffic being chaotic for cars and trucks due to the density of scooters and motorcycles.


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Do they allow motorcycles and mopeds on these elevated roads? I’ve seen videos by ADV China on Youtube that shows Vietnamese traffic being chaotic for cars and trucks due to the density of scooters and motorcycles.


That depends on the designation of the roads. If it’s a motorway then two-wheelers are prohibited. Hanoi’s elevated third ring road is designated as a motorway and thus only cars and trucks are allowed on it.


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Thủ Thiêm 2 Bridge, linking downtown Saigon and Thủ Thiêm peninsula across Saigon River

































































































Những hình ảnh mới nhất về tiến độ ở công trình cầu Thủ Thiêm 2 những ngày cuối tháng 6/2020


Tới cuối tháng 6/2020, cầu Thủ Thiêm 2 (nối quận 1 và quận 2) đang tiếp tục tăng tốc và




vietnampropertyforum.vn


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Hanoi's 2nd ring road








































































Toàn cảnh đường vành đai 2 Ngã Tư Sở - Vĩnh Tuy


Tuyến vành đai 2 trên cao Ngã Tư Sở - cầu Vĩnh Tuy dài 5 km, tổng mức đầu tư hơn 9.400 tỷ đồng đang trong quá trình gấp rút hoàn thiện.




nhandan.com.vn


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Hanoi's 3rd ring road's elevated section between Mai Dịch junction and Thăng Long Bridge. This is effectively an extension of the existing elevated section between Thanh Trì Bridge and Mai Dịch junction. It will also be designated as a motorway with a speed limit of 100 km/h. Two-wheelers will not be allowed on this viaduct. 
















































































Toàn cảnh cầu cạn Mai Dịch – Nam Thăng Long sắp hoàn thành


Cầu cạn vành đai 3 đoạn từ Mai Dịch đến cầu Thăng Long, sau gần hai năm thi công đã gần hoàn thành, dự kiến thông xe cuối năm 2020. Đây là dự án giao thông trọng điểm nhằm giải quyết ùn tắc giao thông ở cửa ngõ Thủ đô Hà Nội.




nhandan.com.vn


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Hưng Hà Bridge, spanning the Red River, connecting the provinces of Hưng Yên and Hà Nam (hence the name)
























































Cầu Hưng Hà, kết nối giao thông vùng kinh tế trọng điểm Bắc Bộ


Cầu Hưng Hà và tuyến đường dẫn dài hơn 6,1 km, đã tạo động lực lớn để phát triển kinh tế, xã hội hai tỉnh Hưng Yên, Hà Nam và vùng kinh tế trọng điểm Bắc Bộ nói chung.




nhandan.com.vn


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Danang's southern ring road








































Hiện trạng đường Hòa Phước - Hòa Khương sau một năm khánh thành


ĐNO - Sau 1 năm khánh thành, công trình đường giao thông Hòa Phước - Hòa Khương (huyện Hòa Vang) góp phần kết nối được hạ tầng giao thông, đáp ứng nhu cầu đi lại của người dân tại khu vực phía nam thành phố, đồng thời mở ra nhiều cơ hội phát triển kinh tế-xã hội tại khu vực này nói riêng và...




baodanang.vn


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Hanoi second ring road, from Vọng junction to Sở junction







































































































































Đường vành đai 2 trên cao nghìn tỷ ở Hà Nội trước ngày thông xe


Vách kính chống ồn trong suốt, biển báo lắp đặt hoàn thiện, các vạch sơn phân làn trắng tinh là những hình ảnh mới nhất về dự án đường vành đai 2 trên cao đoạn qua Trường Chinh.




zingnews.vn


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

Is there any map show Vietnam motorway ?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Wikipedia:


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*PM green-lights ODA loan to build Mỹ An - Cao Lãnh Highway*


> The Prime Minister has approved the Ministry of Planning and Finance proposal to construct the Mỹ An - Cao Lãnh highway linking Cao Lãnh Bridge using Korean ODA.
> 
> The Ministry is tasked with notifying the Export-Import Bank of Korea of the project and preparing the next steps.
> 
> ...





https://tuoitre.vn/thu-tuong-dong-y-vay-von-oda-han-quoc-xay-tuyen-duong-my-an-cao-lanh-20200818161009299.htm


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Vietnam mulls new 130 km Mekong Delta expressway*












> Vietnam plans to build a 130-kilometer expressway linking the southern localities Can Tho City and Ca Mau Province in the 2021-2025 period.
> 
> Prime Minister Nguyen Xuan Phuc recently tasked the Ministry of Transport to study the feasibility of constructing the four-lane Can Tho – Ca Mau Expressway to improve connectivity in the Mekong Delta region.
> 
> ...











Vietnam mulls new 130 km Mekong Delta expressway - VnExpress International


Vietnam plans to build a 130-kilometer expressway linking the southern localities Can Tho City and Ca Mau Province in the 2021-2025 period.




e.vnexpress.net


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Linh Đàm Lake causeway and highway ramps along Hanoi's 3rd ring road






































https://cafef.vn/hinh-anh-cau-vuot-thap-ho-linh-dam-sap-thong-xe-20200819104403325.chn


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanh Trì Interchange (IC01) : Hanoi Third Ring Road







- Hanoi-Haiphong Expressway

































































































Đại công trường 400 tỷ đồng nối cao tốc Hà Nội - Hải Phòng và đường Cổ Linh


(Dân trí) - Dự án nút giao đường vành đai 3 với đường ô tô cao tốc Hà Nội – Hải Phòng được khởi công xây dựng từ đầu tháng 1/2020. Dự án có tổng mức đầu tư trên 402 tỷ đồng từ nguồn ngân sách của thành phố.




dantri.com.vn


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

progress on the North–South expressway









Blue: in operation
Green: under construction
Orange: planned


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Hanoi's Third Ring Road




















































































































Diện mạo mới của đường Phạm Văn Đồng


Tuyến đường Phạm Văn Đồng (Hà Nội) có tổng mức đầu tư 3.113 tỷ đồng, quy mô chiều dài 5,5 km, gồm 6 làn xe mỗi bên.




zingnews.vn


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*$777 mln expressway proposed from southern province to Central Highlands*


> A VND18 trillion ($777 million) expressway is proposed to be built between the southern province of Dong Nai and Lam Dong in the Central Highlands.
> 
> The 67-kilometer expressway will have four lanes and allow vehicles to travel at up to 80 kilometers per hour, according to a pre-feasibility report drawn up by the Ministry of Transport’s Thang Long Project Management Unit.
> 
> ...











$777 mln expressway proposed from southern province to Central Highlands - VnExpress International


A VND18 trillion ($777 million) expressway is proposed to be built between the southern province of Dong Nai and Lam Dong in the Central Highlands.




e.vnexpress.net


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Trung Lương - Mỹ Thuận Expy
















































































Dồn lực thi công cao tốc Trung Lương-Mỹ Thuận kịp thông tuyến trước Tết


Các nhà thầu đang cật lực thi công ngày đêm để kịp thông tuyến cao tốc Trung Lương - Mỹ Thuận trước Tết nguyên đán Tân Sửu.




www.baogiaothong.vn


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Expressways master plan for the Mekong Delta

red: existing
green: under construction / planned to open by 2025
blue: planned to open by 2030


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Hạ Long - Haiphong Expy.







(opened Sep 2018)




























Hạ Long - Vân Đồn Expy.







(opened Dec 2018)




























Vân Đồn - Móng Cái Expy.







(opened 2021)




































Những công trình hạ tầng tạo động lực phát triển mới ở Quảng Ninh


Đường cao tốc, cảng biển, sân bay... tạo bước ngoặt phát triển cho kinh tế Quảng Ninh, giúp tỉnh này bật lên mạnh mẽ, lọt vào top đầu cả nước.




zingnews.vn


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Hanoi's Second Ring Road (Vĩnh Tuy Bridge - Vọng Intersection)


























































































Công trường đường vành đai nghìn tỷ ngày cuối năm


Nhà thầu đang đẩy nhanh tiến độ để hoàn thành cơ bản đường vành đai 2 dưới thấp, đoạn Vĩnh Tuy - Ngã Tư Vọng, trước Tết Tân Sửu.




zingnews.vn


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Trung Lương - Mỹ Thuận Expy.

























































































Công trường cao tốc Trung Lương - Mỹ Thuận trước dịp thông xe tạm


Cao tốc Trung Lương - Mỹ Thuận đang trong giai đoạn hoàn thành. Theo kế hoạch, người dân sẽ được đi trên tuyến cao tốc này trong 10 ngày dịp Tết Nguyên đán 2021.




zingnews.vn


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Mỹ Thủy Intersection on Saigon's Second Ring Road






















































Cầu Mỹ Thủy 3 ở TP.HCM sắp hoàn thành


Cầu Mỹ Thủy 3 đạt hơn 90% khối lượng và đang được hoàn chỉnh các đường nối kết giao thông để đưa vào khai thác trước Tết Nguyên đán.




zingnews.vn


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Mỹ Thuận 2 Bridge, linking Trung Lương - Mỹ Thuận and Mỹ Thuận - Cần Thơ sections of the North-South Expressway









north bank










looking northward. To the right is the Mỹ Thuận 1 Bridge on the trans-Vietnam National Route 1A


















south bank












https://tuoitre.vn/thu-tuong-yeu-cau-day-nhanh-xay-cau-my-thuan-2-kip-thong-tuyen-cao-toc-tp-hcm-can-tho-20210104123407771.htm



The bridge is expected to open to traffic in 2022, together with the Mỹ Thuận - Cần Thơ section. The Trung Lương - Mỹ Thuận section opens next May.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The new motorway-motorway interchange between the 3rd Ring Road of Hanoi and the expressway to Hai Phong.




























CT = cao tốc = expressway. CT.20 is the number for the 3rd Ring Road


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanh Trì Interchange (Hanoi Third Ring Road







- Hanoi-Haiphong Expressway







). Opened tomorrow Jan 09








































































Nút giao hơn 400 tỷ ở Hà Nội trước ngày thông xe


Sau một năm thi công, dự án nút giao đường Vành đai 3 với cao tốc Hà Nội - Hải Phòng đã sẵn sàng thông xe vào ngày 9/1.




zingnews.vn


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

More projects are scheduled for inauguration over the next few days:





__





Three major transport projects to be inaugurate from Jan. 10-12 | Society | Vietnam+ (VietnamPlus)


Three major transport projects will be put into operation from January 10-12, according to the Ministry of Transport.




en.vietnamplus.vn





For roads these include the second tube of the 6.2 kilometer long Hai Van Tunnel (longest in Southeast Asia) at Da Nang and the southern extension of the Cao Lanh - Rach Soi Expressway, 51 kilometers from the Vàm Cống Bridge to Rạch Sỏi. This is a narrow profile expressway (17 meters wide), part of CT.02 (the western branch of the North-South Expressway).


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Hải Vân Tunnel - second tube













































Cận cảnh hầm Hải Vân 2 trước giờ khánh thành


Ngày mai (11/1), hầm Hải Vân 2 - hầm đường bộ dài nhất Đông Nam Á do người Việt làm chủ công nghệ thi công chính thức được khánh thành.




www.baogiaothong.vn


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Two more North-South expressway sections to be publicly funded*


> Lawmakers have approved the use of public funds to build two more sections of the North-South Expressway that have failed to interest bidders.
> 
> The 43-kilometre National Route 45 – Nghi Son section in Thanh Hoa Province and the 50-kilometre Nghi Son – Dien Chau section between Thanh Hoa and Nghe An provinces, both in the north central coast, are urgent projects though no one has tendered for them, the Standing Committee of the National Assembly decided on Monday.
> 
> ...











Two more North-South expressway sections to be publicly funded - VnExpress International


Lawmakers have approved the use of public funds to build two more sections of the North-South Expressway that have failed to interest bidders.




e.vnexpress.net


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Thủ Thiêm 2 bridge (Saigon)




































Hơn 100 triệu/m2 dự án căn hộ quanh cầu Thủ Thiêm


Có lợi thế về vị trí sát khu trung tâm cũ của TP.HCM và trung tâm mới của TP Thủ Đức, các dự án nhà ở quanh cầu Thủ Thiêm 1 và Thủ Thiêm 2 đã có giá chạm mốc gần 200 triệu đồng/m2.




zingnews.vn


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Hanoi's second ring road (Vọng Intersection - Vĩnh Tuy Bridge)































































Công trường đường vành đai 2 ở thủ đô


Sau khi hoàn tất di dời 2.300 ngôi nhà cuối năm 2020, đường vành đai 2 (Đại La - Minh Khai) dài hơn 3 km đang mở rộng đường phía dưới và thi công đoạn trên cao.




vnexpress.net


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Mỹ Thuận 2 Bridge on the North-South Expressway (CT.01)

north bank:





































south bank:






























https://tuoitre.vn/dong-loat-ra-quan-dau-xuan-xay-dung-cau-my-thuan-2-20210218220202357.htm


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

A container ship had an engine failure, made an abrupt turn and crashed into a construction crane at the under construction Phuoc Khanh Bridge, which is part of the Ben Luc-Long Thanh Expressway (which is the HCMC bypass).


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Phan Thiết - Dầu Giây Expressway 






















































Cao tốc Phan Thiết - Dầu Giây dần lộ diện


Đồng Nai- Sau bảy tháng khởi công, dự án cao tốc Phan Thiết - Dầu Giây dần lộ diện, dự kiến khánh thành cuối năm 2022.




vnexpress.net





the route, together with the existing Saigon-Long Thành - Dầu Giây Expressway, will halve travel time between Saigon and Phan Thiết to 2.5 hours.


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

redcode said:


> Phan Thiết - Dầu Giây Expressway
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Latest staellite imagery shows it to be under construction To Liên Hương... ~80km East of Phan Thiết

More or less this red line


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

NFZANMNIM said:


> Latest staellite imagery shows it to be under construction To Liên Hương... ~80km East of Phan Thiết
> 
> More or less this red line
> 
> View attachment 1460906


the portion east of Phan Thiết is another constituent project of the CT01 trans-Vietnam expressway: the Phan Thiết - Vĩnh Hảo Expressway


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

Lộ Tẻ-Rạch Sỏi Motorway (Opened fall of last year I think)


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

It opened on 12 January 2021. The southernmost section was built on a narrower profile than the rest of the expressway.

This merge looks rather troublesome:


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

North Vietnam - Countryside 4 by tefl Search, en Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Phan Thiết - Dầu Giây Expressway































































Đường cao tốc 12.500 tỷ Phan Thiết - Dầu Giây dần hình thành


Khởi công từ tháng 9/2020, cao tốc Phan Thiết - Dầu Giây đang dần hình thành. Trên công trường gói thầu số 3 qua tỉnh Đồng Nai, việc thi công diễn ra khẩn trương.




zingnews.vn


----------

